# MyMMASpace.com



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 3, 2007)

http://www.mymmaspace.com/

It looks like it is very legit and is even sponsoring fighters, but there is one thing that I don't like about it: when you browse the users there at mymmaspace.com , they ask you 
--------------------------
*who are:*
Single
Divorced
In a Relationship Married
Swingers
*and are here for:*
Training Partners
Sponsorship
Fights / Events Networking
Dating
Relationship 
*Smoker:*Both
No
Yes
*Drinker:*
Both
No
Yes
*Orientation:*
Straight
Gay
Bi
Not Sure
No Answer
------------------------
Why on earth would I care about the sexuality of a fellow internet user unless I am looking for a hookup?

Still, I think I am being overly critical. It looks like people are using the site as a mma fanbase and not a dating site.

AoG


----------



## Shotgun Buddha (Jan 3, 2007)

I think they just used the Myspace template and didn't alter some of the settings is all.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 3, 2007)

Personally I think we got more then enough social networking sites as it is.  Now it's just people jumping on what they see as a potential cash cow.

give it a year or two, they'll start dieing as the novelty wears off and people either drop there multiple accounts on many sites down to one, or none.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 3, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Personally I think we got more then enough social networking sites as it is.  Now it's just people jumping on what they see as a potential cash cow.
> 
> give it a year or two, they'll start dieing as the novelty wears off and people either drop there multiple accounts on many sites down to one, or none.



HAHAHA  I agree!  I got over that stuff when Geocities came out in the mid 90s.


----------



## Infinite (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah well I want some sparing partners so I signed up.

It may turn out to be interesting it may not.. either way it doesn't seem to hurt me to sign up atm.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 3, 2007)

For anyone who signs up let us know if youdo get to meet some of the others on the site and if you end up getting any good training out of it


----------



## Infinite (Jan 3, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> For anyone who signs up let us know if youdo get to meet some of the others on the site and if you end up getting any good training out of it



Will do, I just hooked up with a 20 year old from my old haunts in Michigan. So far the people seem pretty ok lots of posturing tho. My guess is that is derived out of the UFC / Pride community.


----------



## Shotgun Buddha (Jan 3, 2007)

Infinite said:


> Will do, I just hooked up with a 20 year old from my old haunts in Michigan. So far the people seem pretty ok lots of posturing tho. My guess is that is derived out of the UFC / Pride community.


 
I never noticed much posturing in relation to Pride, generally its fans seemed to be more well-informed and knowledgable of MMA than of the UFC counterparts.


----------



## Infinite (Jan 3, 2007)

Shotgun Buddha said:


> I never noticed much posturing in relation to Pride, generally its fans seemed to be more well-informed and knowledgable of MMA than of the UFC counterparts.



Forgive, and thank you for adding your perceptions. My knoweldge of pride is very limited so it may have been spoken out of turn.

Thanks,
Will


----------



## Shogun (Jan 3, 2007)

I signed up a while ago, and I have been asked to fight TWICE. once on some TVprogram in utah, and another in oregon (non-tv).

so who knows? I didn't accept because I am not training for fighting right now, but maybe in the future.


----------



## BiGGinZ (Jan 3, 2007)

It's in the very early stages right now. Sites been up for a little over 2 months. Great opportunities. Lots of companies that are just starting out looking for fighters, lots of companies just starting out looking to sponsor fighters. It makes it so easy to find training partners in your area that's my favorite thing. I have already talked to a lot of people about getting together and actually learned some BJJ from someone that meet up with me at my gym. Pretty cool. Deffinently worth a try. Nothing bad can come from it. My link is in my sig, add me if you make a profile.

BiGGinZ


----------

